

Ustream's Watershed service to shut down in 6 month. Any alternatives? - vyrotek

We just received an email that Ustream's Watershed service will shut down April 10, 2013.<p>Unfortunately, their new  Ustream Pro Broadcasting is not a good fit for those who needed just <i>'Streaming as a Service'</i>.<p>Is anyone aware of any alternatives?
======
jeff1954
You should probably look into DaCast, since their pricing is much lower than
Ustream Pro Broadcasting.

Here is an article comparing it to Watershed and Pro Broadcasting:

[http://www.dacast.com/blog/dacast-ustreams-watershed-
closing...](http://www.dacast.com/blog/dacast-ustreams-watershed-closing-shut-
down/)

~~~
vyrotek
Does DaCast support server side recording?

~~~
jeff1954
It's manual. You have to setup the encoder to download a copy to your hard
drive and then upload it afterwards. It's not automatic.

